# WHICH SHOULD WE BUY? KOBALT OR CRAFTSMAN (portable table saw)



## Mitch77 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi,

Our church needs a portable table saw.
And we need a cheap one.
I know very little about these things.

The choices are two Black Friday offerings;
The Kobalt and the Craftsman 10" Jobsite Table Saw with Folding Stand (28463)

I already read the thread about the Kobalt 10" Portable saw.
I do understand that the Craftsman will probably share some of the same weaknesses.

My question is which of the two would you guys pick if you were limited to these?
And why?

Thanks very much

Craftsman - http://bit.ly/18jaVMU
Kobalt - http://low.es/18jb0A7


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Mitch. I would say you are almost looking at exactly the same saw. Other than the Kobalt having a dust collection port and the craftsman has a place to see the angle of bevel cuts.

I would go look at them myself and determine what you are going to do with them. See how the base feels, how the fence moves and locks down, what other small bells and whistles are contained therein.

If you are going to be ripping things inside of the church then maybe the kobalt would be the way to go because of the dust collection. Other than that I don't think it will make that much difference.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Neither; get a Ridgid, the best of the bunch.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

What's your budget? Many times you can find a Good Quality USED Contractor Saw on Craigslist that would be better than the Cheapo Depot saws at the big box stores and for the same price.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Is price or the NEED for portability or price driving your decision?

If it's price, I'd look to a good used full size contractor saw….much more upside potential. If it's portability, I'd try to get one of the better portable jobsite saws…..Ridgid, Bosch, and DeWalt top the list, but usually cost more…..refurbished or black Friday sale prices can drop the price a lot. There is a Craftsman 21828 that's the same as the Ridgid R4516 that might worth a look.


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I heard some lowes and home depots will accept the Harbor Freight 20% off coupons, if you luck out you could get a better one like the dewalt and get 20% off on it? Not sure which stores accept the coupon though. IF that is still to high, you could always use it one the cheaper ones and get the cheaper ones 20% off possibly. Might as well ask no matter which you get, the worst they can say is no we cant accept that.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi 
from personal experiance, I have a very light portable craftsman table saw with a foldup stand, this is a benchtop saw, not the kind shown, however I like it alot, it is very acurate, the fence stays locked down tight, due to a small guide flange on the back of the table, to keep the fence from lifting up, a excellent feature is the back support, which your picture shows also, it pulls out on the back side, to handle the outfeed, very very convenient, to use for long ripping cuts, my saw has both the left and right table extensions, the one pictured has only a right side extension.

The one you have pictured has a smaller right side rip capacity, of 24 inches, while the kobalt one you pictured has 30 inches, this maybe something to consider, depending on the width of material you want to work with, all in all I am very pleased with my craftsman table saw,

The kobalt saw shows very good reviews, you should read the reviews on both saws, to see what would best work for you.

As kaleb mentioned if possible its good to look at them in person, and check for stiffness of the fence and how easily the controls work on both saws.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I see you asked this question, "My question is which of the two would you guys pick if you were limited to these?"

I'd go with the Craftsman. Why? For $19 you can get a full parts and labor 2 year warranty: 
Full coverage for parts, labor,and service
Call whenever you need us
Full protection from normal use
Full protection guarantee, all service provided by Sears

I generally avoid extended warranties, but this seems like a deal.

Charles


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had one from Ace Hardware and it was a real good saw for general cutting. It was on sale for $99 a few years ago. I imagine a lot of those saws are made in the same factory. See where they are made. 
Craftsman only keeps parts for usage for a few years. When they are gone, you are outta luck. Wife has a Kenmore sewing machine- belt is no longer available. Have to go to a specialty store and match it up.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree that Sears only keeps parts for awhile, but my guess it is better that Kobalt for that.


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

Take a look on Craig's List / Ebay - I know if I needed the best for the least, I'd go for the "contractor grade" Powermatic OR Delta semi-portable.
You'll really want t a good solid trunnion and good fence.

E.g. This used be $999, that was a deal! http://www.amazon.com/Powermatic-1791229K-1-75Hp-30-inch-Riving/dp/B007HC6BNO/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1385459431&sr=8-3-fkmr1&keywords=powermatic+32%22+contractor+saw


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Still with us Mitch?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

The Craftsman you referred to is practically a carbon copy of the Porter Cable PC220TS. I posted a similar question a few weeks ago about the Kobalt table saw and concluded that it was NOT a worthwhile choice due to the fence being very frustrating to align. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/55050


----------



## Mitch77 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm here but disappointed.
I need to choose between the two but most reply's disregarded that.
So a special thanks to Charles A for addressing the question.

Clint tells me to get a Ridgid but fails to tell me why.
I read a lot of very bad reviews on the Ridgid and how the motor dies early and often and you'll get no help from the company.
I did find one used for $200 (plus a 2 hour drive)

BTW - I have searched Craigslist and local Ebay deals for weeks.

I just went and looked at both saws that I have to choose from.
The Craftsman can't take a Dado at all and the Ryobi can take 1/2 to 5/8ths.
The Craftsman has smaller rip widths as well.
It's difficult to find sets of specs to compare on these two saws.

I'd love to get the bigger better Craftsman jobsite version but it's double the cost.

What exactly does "the fence being very frustrating to align" mean?
Do you mean keep it square with the table?

thnx


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

If you look a the specs of the craftsman, it says that it will take a 6" dado up to 1/2" wide.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I know very little about these things.

You came here asking advice from people with more experience, and are disregarding that experience and narrowing your choices unnecessarily, and are then upset that the advice isn't confirming your inexperienced instinct.

I'm not trying to be a jerk, but these kinds of questions are impossible to answer well. You're looking for an inexpensive saw, but don't apparently believe that buying a used saw would get you a better saw for your money, or that the brands you're choosing from aren't going to get you a very good saw.

If you want a good saw, you can find a decent used saw for less than $100 if you try. If you want a brand new saw that's any good, you have to raise your budget. Otherwise, flip a coin to choose between hobbyist, entry-level portable saws that aren't really meant to be used regularly.


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dewalt portable saws or on sale for $299 without stand and are probably the best portable saws out there. The gear rack is genius. It also has so many user friendly features you wonder what the big saw Co's are are doing in their design meetings.

You can pick it up just about anywhere for that price and with holiday I am sure there is another coupon or deal.

I know a lot of guys push used saws but the big thing is most are old and no riving knife which is huge for safety. Second you have no idea what has happened in that saws life. Table saws are dangerous and if someone has rigged something to sell you do not want to find it at 3000rpm with a piece of oak. Not saying I wouldn't buy one but it would have to be pristine.

I had the same Dewalt saw and with my track saw I never looked for a bigger table saw. I am shopping for one now but honestly it is more because I want a new toy then anything. Go to Lowes and play with it near the others and you will come home with it.


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just reread your post.

Probably the most important thing for a table saw weather it is a $5000 saw or what you are looking at is the fence and how it works. A fence has to align easily, move easily, have repeatability and not move when you are cutting.

the blade guard has to be a design where it can stay on for the majority of cuts. It also has to be easily removed and reattached.

The riving knife is what keeps the wood from pinching after it passes the blade. This prevents kickback which is a huge source of table saw injuries.

The table has to be large enough to cut the wood you are cutting.

The saw has to be powerful enough to cut the wood you are cutting.

You want to be able to walk up to the saw turn it on and cut rather then playing with all of the above after each cut.

Go look at the Dewalt. No stand at that price but there are options for that and some for free.

Good luck and you are not alone as table saws are confusing.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Safety clarification: riving knives reduce the chances of but do not prevent kickback entirely.


----------



## Mitch77 (Nov 25, 2013)

OK shampeon,
Bunk… " I'm not trying to be a jerk" almost always means you are not going to try very hard 
to NOT be one doesn't it? (It's rhetorical, we don''t need an answer.)
So just for you shempeon,
I already said I have been trying for quite a while to find a used one. (RIF)
The main ppl using the saw are all 60 or older and will need to haul it around,
so it needs to have wheels. *AND* it needs to be light.
We are NOT cabinet makers or pros and will use it seldom and probably not too strenuously.
We already have an old 8" that has been our main table saw for over 3 decades.
The actual saw table is about 12×16 and we put a plywood table around it and legs on it.
It has gotten a lot heavier as we have aged, it has no wheels, it doesn't fold up to be put out of the way, etc
NOTE: It has served OUR NEEDS pretty well for 30 YRS. 
(We almost certainly do not require anything close to the needs of you experts.)
What we DO need is some advice limited to what we asked…OR..
a comparable alternative we may have missed.

Woodie1;
We'd love to have a Dewalt EVERYTHING, but they cost too much.
Your suggestion would blow our budget by 50% and it still has no wheels
The Dewalt wheel kit would put us 150% over budget.
(I've got 3 kids in college and 2 at the OTC trying to make it to the 2016 Games!
Dewalt sounds like 'Mercedes' to me…)

CharlesA;
The two sales guys at Sears took of the plate in top and showed me there was no room for a dado unless it was a 'wobble' type.
They said they had one returned because of that. So I don't know it the specs lie or what…
The Kobalt had at least 1/2 more shaft available when I took off it's plate but I could not find any written spec on it.

thnx


----------



## Mitch77 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just in case anyone thinks I was exaggerating: www.gravesjudo.com

Never did get an answer to this:
What exactly does "the fence being very frustrating to align" mean?
Does it mean 'keep it square with the table'?

thnx again


----------



## Mitch77 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well I went looking again for dado info on the Kobalt and I found out that it's a rebranded Porter Cable.
Here is an excerpt from a review on it: 
(The saw part looks pretty much identical from my questionable memory)
(QUOTING)
"The PCB220TS also has an extendable outfeed support that many other brands don't offer. It has a 15 amp motor and will cut lumber up to 3" thick at 90 degrees. This jobsite saw also has built-in tool storage for the fence, guard assembly, push stick and miter gauge. Unlike some of the cheaper models on the market, the Porter Cable table saw uses the standard 3/4" T-slot miter gauge groove so you can use aftermarket miter gauges, sleds, and jigs. It comes with a folding stand with two wheels so it can be moved around easily.

Porter Cable Table Saw Most owners seem to be quite content with the portable PCB220TS. It receives 4.1 out of 5 stars on the Lowe's website, with over 100 total reviews at the moment. Owners like the portability and many comment that it is great for a jobsite table saw. Over and over again, owners comment that it is a great value, and possibly the best-quality table saw in its price range.

However, there are a few common complaints. The throat plate is rather thin and flimsy, and its design makes it difficult to make a zero-clearance insert for it. There also is a glide on the underside of the fence that reportedly isn't glued on very well. There are some complaints about the stability of the fence and the amount of plastic used, but that is what you get in this price range. It seems to be a very well-made tool for the money, and it comes with a 3 year warranty.

The only other good-quality competitors it has that are close to its price range (BUT THEY ARE NOT NOW) are the Ridgid R45161 and the slightly more expensive Dewalt DW745 and Bosch GTS1031 table saws. None of those come with a stand (although the Ridgid has wheels and a retractable handle), and the Dewalt and Bosch have considerably smaller rip capacities (16" and 18"). If you are looking for a portable table saw in the $300 or so range (at the time of this writing) including the stand, there really isn't much else out there that compares to the Porter-Cable PCB220TS. "

http://www.woodworkingtoolsetc.com/porter-cable-table-saw.html


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I have no direct knowledge of the Crafsman, just going by the specs in the link you provided. How important are dados for the way you church will use it?


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 @ Shamep for a concise assessment of the OP and then the OP's passive aggressive tantrum.

-1 @ Mitch for a weak OP and then whiney follow-ons because he didn't get his money's worth from the 15 or so replies.

Hey Mitch, you're limiting yourself to a choice between options that most here would consider to be boat anchors. Failing to state up front why only these two as well as other critical detail late lead to the derailment that got you all atwitter. In spite of the unnecessary mystery and drama that you introduced you've gotten good advice. Buy whichever saw you like and then report back on the unChristian language muttered by your fellow congregants when their work product ends up resembling props from an Our Gang comedy short…

...or pass the hat again for another hundred bucks and then troll Craigslist for a used Bosch 4100, complete with an awesome rolling kit, pretty good fence and general accuracy, and plenty of safety features.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

It sounds like portability is a major concern. Given that, I would recommend waiting until you have the budget for the Bosch, Dewalt, or Ridgid portable saws. All three are as good as portable table saws get (i.e: not that good). It sounds like your current saw is still functional. Just wait a month or two until you can afford to drop the ~$400 on a decent saw.


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

The fence is a huge deal beaker, if it is out of square, say 1/16" the board may just wander off course; away form the fence. Measure to the groves in the table," top/bottom" you may end up doing this for every cut.

About third way down the list for a table saw that is easy/safe to use is an "out table".
Leveling out the saw with a flush and level out table is a bit of a task, however the better the job you do, the more enjoyable the saw will be to use.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

For what it's worth, I've got the PCT220TS. If the fence on any saw you purchase is like the one that comes with my saw, you're in for a moderately frustrating and potentially dangerous situation (considering the user base). On my saw, whenever I move the fence, I absolutely must ensure it's square each and every time. If I don't, the only thing saving me from a seriously dangerous situation are the anti-kickback pawls.

You said your user base consists of 60+ year olds. I understand the need to have something that's much more friendly in terms of mobility and safer to use. I don't have any experience with or knowledge of the saws you're talking about but if they're anything like mine (specifically with the fence issue), I'd recommend waiting until a better saw shows up on the used market in your budget or increasing your budget (I know that's the hardest thing to do…for me anyway). If your primary concern is mobility, setting up and putting away then maybe you'd be better served building mobile cart for the saw. It'd be a project all of your users could participate in if they wanted and you'd end up with a functional bit of furniture that you all could be proud of.

Also, for what it's worth, I dread using my saw (so much so that I don't use it). I'm sure there are plenty of people that use their saw and don't mind spending the extra time checking the fence every time they move it but, for me, that's just tedious work. Many people, myself included, might get bored of that task after a while and make a bad decision (such as calling the alignment of the fence "good enough" when it's not and experiencing a scary or situation).

I don't mean to sound like I'm fear-mongering, just sharing my seemingly relevant experience.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I understand all the concerns over these TSs, but I did a lot of woodworking with a $99 Ryobi, but. Did need to check the squareness of the fence every time I moved it. I know have an older Craftsman contractors saw with a shop fox classic fence, and it is night and day. However, no one is accusing that craftsman of actually being portable.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Mitch77 - I don't remember seeing it anywhere in the thead, but what does your church plan on using the saw for?

If it's for construction/remodeling work, and you're open to dealing with re-squaring the fence with EVERY adjustment, you're probably fine with either saw, albeit the advertised specs on the Kobalt does seem more favorable in my eyes. I personally ruled out both the PC220TS and that Craftsman you listed because of the inability to make a ZCI. The fence on those saws shift WAY too much when I lock it down. I also ruled out the Kobalt recently because of the fence, for the same reason, albeit to a lesser extent.

Do note that everyone on this forum has warned you that both saws will leave you frustrated. If your church is willing to accept the frustrations (and potential dangers) of both saws for the savings, then all power to you. However, if your staff and parishioners are using it, do consider extent of risk that comes with either saw, especially if they are inexperienced with table saw usage.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

the craftsman saw is a piece of tin junk. Period.

This Japaneeze crap box is designed for people who are more interested in saving money and don't know much about table saws. Put it on sale and they're hooked.

The blade insert is the worst part, never mind the flexing motor mount, bad fence, thin plastic and hard to adjust to an angle.

Delta and several other brands sell the same boat anchor. The stand is just the latest shiny lure to get you to buy.

I actually bought one for a job down in Chicago so I didn't have to drive back to the shop and we could finish.
I returned it that night and bought the Dewalt.

The biggest problem is the blade insert. It's thin and flexes, the gap is way too large, especially for thin rips. It's dangerous compared to the Kobalt style insert. Then, pick up the fence - it's so cheap and flimsy.

If you asked the 60 yr. old guys, I'll bet they would pitch in a few bucks for the Dewalt. Either that, or wait until you can afford to buy a real tool.

Obviously, I really like the Dewalt, it's compact, excellent fence, well made and will last a long time. I have a Unisaw in the shop so my needs are more about portability and still being able to rip a 4×8 in half at 24".

The Bosch and the Ridgid are big but they have wheels and are well made - also a good choice. Personally, I prefer to carry the saw and stand separately. The stands with the wheels are huge compared to the simple Dewalt which is amazingly strong. so, the wheels ain't all that….imo


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

To answer your question about the fence alignment. The way the fence clamps to the table on these cheap saws usually does not permit it to align precisely with the saw blade. You have to "Fidget" with it quite frequently to get a precise alignment making setup time more lenghty. You get what you pay for. If you want to have dado capabilities I'd buy the Kobalt and use a wobble blade. JMHO. You can make a Zero clearance adpater even on these thin throat plates.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A wise man doesn't need advice and foolish man won't heed it. These guys have all "BTDT", and most of their advice is excellent. The most expensive approach is to buy a tool that needs to be purchased twice. Most of the ratings you're reading on these cheap saws are submitted by folks with very little experience with a TS who have no reference point….they should cut, but they won't necessarily do it well, accurately, safely, or for very long. IMO its better to invest a little more and get something that has true value than to stay within budget and waste your money. Black Friday could very well offer an opportunity to get a better saw for just a smidge more….I'd hold a couple of days and see what comes up.


----------



## DangerDoug (Nov 22, 2013)

Been around these saws for a while, used to drag company "contractor" saw to job sites over and over. I found the contractor series have pretty good motor(s), and won't stall - easily that is.
Back to the Craftsman, some of there stuff is good, but always thought some tools are a little underpowered; tablesaw e.g. if you do go with a Craftsman, buy a belt drive, you may want to up-size the motor some day, which can't be done with integrated models.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Mitch: best of luck with your project. I don't think there's anything more I can add that would do you any good.


----------



## Mitch77 (Nov 25, 2013)

No set project, just for general (and very occasional) use.
The worst of these I've seen is still 5X the one we have now.
Budget will not increase regardless of time.
60 + yr olds who use it are employed by tiny poor church and they would never be asked to kick in.
The worst of these saws will seem like a dream to us compared to current one.
We have time not money, fence alignment can be slow no problem.
Old saw has no fence…so….

I think it's hard for those who have lots of money and time and great tools to remember that quite a few great things have been accomplished with far inferior tools to what they think others need.
Some yrs ago when we had more personnel and money we built a 4 dome, geodesic dome house that was over 40,000 feet. We did it with used and scavenged lumber, reused cinder block, not a single professional builder, (it was the 1st time any had built anything) 
We also built a 100 ft long shop, a few out buildings and a huge deck for the house…
and our main saw was that little 8" piece of Harbor Freight (I'm told) junk and a couple of yard sale circular saws.

We need CHEAP; <$200, and PORTABLE, 
Regardless of what we would like or what anyone else thinks we must have.

Thanks CharlesA and anyone else who might have tried to answer my limited question.

I'm gonna stop following this thread now, so feel free to continue to explain how much I need what I can't afford and maybe how I'm all wrong about my specific needs and financial limitations….and pretend you're helping.

LATER! Have a wonderful thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Kobalt. Newer design with a fence that's probably easier
to use. It's better integrated with the legs, using a tubular
frame surrounding the saw shroud. The Sears uses s
square instead of round tubing for the base, which 
seems better, but the plastic saw base may do an
inferior job absorbing vibration.

Internally the saws are probably nearly identical.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

You seem to know what you want. Not sure why you came here asking for the opinion of others. Have a Happy Thanksgiving and Merry Christmas and good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mitch77
I tried as best as I could to keep my response back to you according to what you asked in your post, I too seen how a lot of responses were indirect to your askings, so I tried to tell you through my peresonal experiance of owning a craftsman saw, and the features your pictures were showing that relate to my saw somewhat, I also kept referring back to your pictures when explaining things to look for in both saws you requested information about.

I did the best I could to keep with your requests of the two saws you were considering.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

If Mitch is still available and open to the idea, what are the odds we could raise enough money between us to get them into something a little beefier like a refurbished jobsite saw? CPO Power Tools has the DW745 for < $280 shipped….I'm sure there are other similar deals.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd be willing to help however I can.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you kidding? They are building geodesic homes with no tools at all from plans that came to them in a dream! Mitch should take over the forum and be the sole moderator and dispenser of wisdom and justice.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Knotscott, are you planning on spearheading this?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I typically don't read the "which table saw" threads. But, I am glad I checked on this one. Lots going on in here. Some comedy, some knowledge, and snapshots into the e-culture. Amusing stuff.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*"Knotscott, are you planning on spearheading this?"*

There are no plans at all yet….just thinking out loud, but I'd be willing to do it. The next step is to hear from Mitch….I sent him a PM.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## Jim584 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mitch,

Last year I bought a similar craftsman TS and was quite satisfied with it for awhile. It is light and very portable and will run a dado. I also found that it had a lot of power for a small contractor model. However, after almost a year of use I found that it wasn't quite the saw to meet my growing skill level and needs and upgraded to a bigger saw. That being said, the Craftsman contractor saw is a good entry level saw and is sufficient for general use and the price and warranties available make it the right choice in my humble opinion. Good luck with whichever you decide and stay safe.

Hope this helps,
Jim Shaw


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Mitch replied to my PM, so I do have a way of contacting him if we're able to help. There is no master plan yet…it's pretty much rolling out as you read it here. Anyone know if I need to contact Martin for permission? I'd be willing to coordinate PM's so we can exchange email, paypal, or addresses, etc. The idea would be add to his existing budget to get a more suitable jobsite saw….maybe a DW, Ridgid, or Bosch, etc…a moderately decent blade would be nice too! I know a refurbished DW745 is $280 shipped (doable with just 8 pledges of $10 each, 16 pledges of $5 each, etc) ....please feel free to post other ideas and offers if you see suitable deals.

Please send me a PM if interested in participating…it'll at least give us an idea of what kind of support there is.

Anyone think a new thread would be in order?

Scott

p.s.: Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

A new thread would probably grab attention a little better than continuing in this one. PM sent


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful thanksgiving and Christmas. love to help.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Update - Still no word from Martin, but I really don't anticipate a problem for such a small amount.

We already have $50 in tentative pledges if we're able to go through with this….another $30 gets the saw upgrade….a little more gets a blade. Please PM me if you have any interest in contributing.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It looks as though support is falling short of a TS upgrade. So far the best we can do is send a good blade to optimize whichever saw they get, if that's ok with with the folks who've offered support. Unless things change, I'll be sending a note to those who've pledged, and we'll get Mitch a suitable blade.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Scott…From what I understand Martin is no longer involved with LJ's. He has moved on to other things. Maybe check with MsDebbie or with Escalade Media direct.
I would be glad to help out if you can get this going.

I just sold a used Ridgid 2400 portable for next to nothing, $75, to get it out of my shop.
The deals are out there.


----------



## IRONCOBRA (Nov 30, 2013)

Mitch get the Kobalt. I have it and love it. I also have the Dewalt 7491 and actually prefer using the Kobalt because it weighs less, has a larger rip capacity, is easier to unfold, and performs just as well. Much nicer than the Craftsman. Also the Fence has locks on the front and back plus locks onto the slide extention making fence adjusting super easy and very precise. I hate to say it, because i know everyone who commented on it in the other thread had good intentions, but none of them actualy own it. Also, it is NOT a carbon copy of the PC220 or any other table saw in its price range. The stand unfolds with one movement, which makes it easier to deploy than the Bosch, Craftsman, and Dewalt. The dust port is really nice (like the Porter Cable 270) and collects 95% of debris. The outfeed extension is pretty much like the others but overall the quality is really nice. It also has mouting for all safety parts on the sides when not in use. Get it if you still can. I put it easily above the Porter Cable 220. Plus its very quiet.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, we weren't able to help Mitch upgrade to a better saw, but thanks to the generosity of a few LJ members, it should perform to it's best with a brand new Irwin Marples 50T combo blade that should arrive in a few days. Thanks to those who contributed.

Best wishes on your church's woodworking endeavors Mitch.


----------



## IRONCOBRA (Nov 30, 2013)

I sure hope he was able to get the Kobalt table saw. I used mine all day today and have been thrilled with the turnout. I made my miter and crosscut sleds earlier and they work great. Overall i am extremely happy with my purchase. The Dewalt 80 tooth blade made everything look nice and clean. I sometimes root for the underdog, hoping for the best, and sometimes i end up buying crap i regret. In this case I actually prefer the performance of this saw over my Dewalt. Cheers to whoever snatched this saw up for $179.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

They're both cheap saws, doesn't make any difference which one. Just flip a coin.


----------



## Orlando (Dec 2, 2013)

@ Ironcobra - what solution have you found for using dado blades … especially a dado throat plate?

Thanks


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do like many woodworkers do, use a router to make dadoes.


----------

